# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  SPAVANJE I KNJIGA "SVAKO DIJETE MOŽE NAUČITI SPAVATI&qu

## Jasna

Moj mali Matija ima sada 8 mjeseci, a ja isto takvih 8 mjeseci neprospavanih noći. Dočepala sam se knjige Svako dijete može naučiti spavati i rezultati koje obećava knjiga (beba zaspe sama, spava cijelu noć i po 11h u komadu) mi se čine prekrasnim, naravno ne sviđa mi se način (plakanje) uz to mi smo u jednosobnom stanu i nisam sigurna kako bi sve funkcioniralo,... Neke stvari u knjizi mi se čine ok.. moj Matija se budi točno po rasporedu navedenom u knjizi i definitivno je za uspavljivanje ovisan o dojenju... Koja su vaša iskustva? Da li je netko isprobao savijete dane u toj knjizi? Uspješno? Čini mi se da bi nakon tih dva tjedna plakanja svi bili sretniji (ako bih ja to uspjela izdržati)... ako bi uspjelo..

I naravno .. da li će to noćno ne-dojenje (ako naravno sve uspije) utjecati negativno da dojenje? (jer imamo dva dobra obroka"obične" hrane po danu).. Ne bih željela prestati dojiti zato da mogu više spavati...  :?

----------


## Natasa30

Evo ovdje mozes procitati sta mame misle o toj knjizi  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5081

----------


## Natasa30

I ovdje  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...auciti+spavati

----------


## Natasa30

Pa jos za citati  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...auciti+spavati

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam čitala da je to metoda po kojoj se dijete pusti da se isplače.
Meni to nije metoda već mučenje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## litala

nemam misljenje o knjizi - nisam je citala.

imam dvoje djece. djevojcici je skoro 5 godina i nismo imali problema s njezinim spavanjem ni uspavljivanjem. mozda zato jer je dojena kratko, a mozda i ne. nebitno.

djecak je jucer napunio dvije godine. doji jos uvijek. noc je poceo spavati u komadu (od 9-10 navecer do bar 6 ujutro) prije mozda mjesec dana.

prije nekoliko mjeseci poceo je hrkati po nekoliko sati u komadu, najcesce do 2-3 jako rijetko do 4. onda bi se krenuo buditi (ne bas buditi, ali javljati i njurgati i...) nebrojeno puta do jutra.

ne mogu reci da sam bila naspavana. ali ne mogu reci ni da sam bila ko zombi. jednostavno - navikla sam se spavati kad i on, s cicom na gotovs i veci dio noci s cicom u njegovim ustima.

nisam puno razmisljala o tome. jednostavno je tako bilo - prirodno.

drz se :D

ps. nocas je prva noc da spava bez mene, cak 40km daleko :D velik mi je decko, nadam se da nece ugnjavit nonu :D:D:D

----------


## tiaiva

evo mog skromnog mišljenja, te metode nisu za bebe već za veliku djecu koja mogu shvatiti što znaći spavati..... svi oni primjeri u knjizi su navedeni za klince od 4-5 godina...jedina stvar koja se iz te knjige može primjeniti na bebi je dosljednost, što bi reklo pokušati uspavljivati u isto vrijeme i po istom redosljedu....

----------


## sandraf

Mi smo koristili tu knjigu i uspjelo je, suprotno opcem uvjerenju - bez suza. David je takodjer imao dobar ritam spavanja, ali i jedno kasno spavanje preko dana viska (negdje oko 18 h) zbog kojeg je bio budan skoro cijelu noc. Kad smo to spavanje ukinuli, prespavao je noc.
Kako sam ga u to vrijeme jos dojila, uspavljivala bih ga dojenjem (nije preporucljivo po knjizi, ali tako je ispalo prirodno zbog njegovog vec ustaljenog ritma, pa smo to sa zadovoljstvom prihvatili). 
Polako vec zaboravljam sve vezano uz spavanje i uspavljivanje, ali uz male modifikacije knjige, uspjelo nam je prespavati cijelu noc u vrlo kratkom roku bez problema. 
Jedino sto mi je ostalo u sjecanju bio je ustaljeni ritam spavanja koji se u prvo vrijeme nije smio remetiti i sve smo drustvene aktivnost podredili njegovu spavanju. 
Danas ima preko 2 godine i vec duuuugo spava cijelu noc od 20.30-7.00 i jos jednom preko dana cca 1,5-2 h. Iako, jos se uvijek dobro sjecam nespavanja....

----------


## angelina

Jasna, ako će te utješit, imam i ja isti problem. Moja cura od 7 mjeseci zaspe oko 9-9.30 i u 1-2 je već budna i traži papat, pa oko 4, poslije toga svako malo tako da je jednostavno ostavim kraj sebe. Pedijatrici sam spomenula kako sve mame s kojima pričam o spavanju kažu da njihova djeca spavaju u komadu od 10 do 6-7 ujutro na što je ona spremno odgovorila da lažu ili su to djeca na umjetnom mlijeku. Prestajem pomalo razmišljat o tome i prihvaćat kao nešto normalno, a šta će biti kad se vratim na posao to ćemo tek vidjeti. 
Za sada svi u kući dobro spavaju i čak se hvale time na što ja poludim jer svi pitaju kako tata kako spava po noći, dal ga budi i slične gluposti a kao za mene je normalno da ne spavam.

----------


## Smokica

Zašto bi bilo u redu djecu od 4-5 godina tako uspavljivati?  :shock: 
Moja ima 4 i pol i nikad još nije išla sama spavati, pa mi ne pada na kraj pameti da ju pustim da se "dobro" isplače. Sve što želi je biti uz mene ili još bolje oboje i mislim da je to realan zahtjev. Zar i sve mi ne volimo da nas NM-ovi zagrle dok tonemo u san? A ipak je naša ljubav prema NM-ovima neusporedivo manja od one bezuvjetne ljubavi koju djeca osjećaju prema nama.
Ja uopće ne smatram da je to neki problem. Pustim ju da zaspi uz nas, dok mi gledamo tv ili šta već radimo i kad idem u krevet, ponesem ju sa sobom.

----------


## tiaiva

ja tu knjigu nisam shvatila kao ostaviti djete da se isplače, nego stalno se spominje kako naučiti djete da se samo umiri i uspava, ključne rječi su dosljednost,uredan životni ritam, dogovor i sl. svi oni primjeri u knjizi su bili s većim klincima od 4-5 godina, pa sam zato to napisala tako, kao ona mama koja se s dečkom dogovorila da će se on pola sata igrati a onda ide spavati... no ja sam knjigu čitala prije 8 mjeseci pa sam možda nešto i zaboravila, nisam napisala da je klince od 4-5 godina potrebno ostaviti da plaču i ispričavam se ako je to tako izgledalo...

----------


## Jasna

Prvo hvala na svim linkovima, pročitat ću..
Matija je sretna beba. Često se budi i u zadnje vrijeme ga čak nije nužno ni dojiti po noći nego samo malo nosati i istina je da se budi točno kao što u knjizi piše - znači u svim fazama kad mu san bude lakši jer ja/sisa nisam blizu. Ja plutam od "pomirena sa situacijom - mala je beba - neke bebe su takve".. do "tu se nešto mora mijenjati ja to više ne mogu". 
Ritam imamo izrazito dobar, jede uvijek u isto vrijeme. Sad smo se vratili s mora pa još ne spavamo svaki dan u isto vrijeme ali i to će skoro... 
I tako jučer kod jutarnjeg spavanja krenuh ja "isprobati metodu" i kad mu se fest spavalo, trlja si oči, rukice tople... ono fali mu malo nosanja (jer ujutro jedemo doručak pa nema sisanja ni za uspavljivanje... na moru su tu bila kolica sad se nosamo)... stavim ga u kinderbet i pustim malo plakati.... Ukupno je plakao 10 tak minuta uz mojih par dolazaka (po preporuci iz knjige). Čak je bio toliko umoran da se nije ni dizao (što inače gotovo redovito radi kad ga se ostavi u kinderbetu). Iz očiju mu se čitao očaj "šta mi to radiš?!?!". I nakon tih 10tak minuta ja više nisam mogla. Digla sam ga i nosala - i nije zaspao. Nije zaspao još satima. I još satima mi se nije nasmijao. On toliko dugo nije plakao u zadnjih barem tjedan dana jer je stvarno sretna i vesela beba i ja sam se osjećala koma. Srećom male bebe brzo zaboravljaju... šteta što mi ne možemo. 
Sve to zvuči prekrasno - sve te reklame spava cijelu noć i ja bih to rado..  ali ja za to nemam želudac, pa ću se do sljedeće krize lijepo ustajati po noći i dojiti i daje.. i probati se pomiriti sa situacijom... jer ipak nisam toliko isfrustrirana svojim nespavanjem da mogu slušati sate tako očajnog plakanja.. Pa ako sad neću biti tu za njega kad ću!?!
Inače, na moru sam probala i spavanje zajedno s bebom (muž je bio na susjednom krevetu) i osobno mi to ne paše. Budio se duplo više nego inače (skoro svakih sat vremena).. to je ipak bilo prenaporno. Izgleda da se trkamo u snu i da ga ja budim.. ili mu samo fino mirišim pa bi se rado svako toliko poslužio.
(Inače u knjizi ima primejra od beba par mjeseci do djece 10tak godina, i male bebe se pušta da plaču uz dolazak roditelja svakih par minuta po određenom ritmu 3,5,7,9,9,9,9.... uz tješenje, ali ne i dizanje bebe)

----------


## vanjci

moram se javiti. ela se prvih 8 mjeseci budila svako sat vremena nocu i jela kao da danima nije jela.mene je to izmorilo, jer ipak sam po danu trebala biti budna radi tome.tako da sam jedva docekala tu knjigu. plakala je misica prvi dan kad sam je stavila u krevet jako malo, nocu se jednom probudila i plakala i plakala, skoro sam odustala jer sam skupa sa njom i ja plakala u svom krevetu, ujutro je bila kao i uvijek sretna i vesela, kao da nista nije bilo. sutra dan kadje legla jos malo, nocu jednom 5 minuta i to je bilo to. sta god vi rekle o toj knjizi i o toj metodi, ok, slazem se da nije lipo ni humano pustat dijete da satima place-ali mi smo se preporodili! kao prvo ona je spavala u komadu, bila je veselija i svjezija, spremnija za igru preko dana-ne pase ni djeci cjelonocno bdjenje, ja sam se preporodila, konacno sam malo spavala, svi ukucani isto...mislim da ela nema traume vezane uz taj period i da joj je to koristilo!eto!sad vi raspalite po meni, ali ja mislim da sam napravila dobro! i preporucam knjigu zenama koje su na rubu ludila zbog nespavanja jer djetetu je puno vaznija smirena i stalozena i vesela majka nego jedan dan placa!!!!
i jos mislim da je teze to primjeniti na djecu koja su vec velika!!!

----------


## happy mummy

vanjci, zasto bi netko raspalio po tebi? ti si probala, tebi je pomoglo. to je tvoje pravo, tvoje misljenje. ja mislim drugačije. ja ne mogu ni probat, jer jednostavno ne mogu probavit cinjenicu da bih je trebala ostavit da place. meni je to mucenje za mene i za nju. iako je mucenje i ovo sto radim - po noci zna bit budna po nekoliko sati, po danu ne spava skoro nikako. stalno je meni na rukama i ponekad mi se dogodi da ja prikunjam sjedeci jer vise ne mogu. i postajem kronicno umorna i nezadovoljna.

----------


## maria71

ja sam valjda imala sreću
marko fakat prespava od 9 do 6
al zato ne spava danju

u svim knjigama piše da bi trebao  spavati 14 sati (tijekom cijelog dana,a on odspava svojih 9 i udri! mama nosi,mama pjevaj,mama šetnja itd.....)

ma teorija je jedno,a praksa drugo

----------


## stray_cat

a recimo ak zelite da vam dijete spava nekih 24 sata u komadu, natankate ga sedativima, i u tih 24 sata recimo zgodno skocite u austriju po speceraj i slicno....

pa recimo mozete probat dat bebi kruha namocenog u vino, ili votku....

i poslje fino napisete knjigu

a mozda jos detalj, kako da vam djete ne ide na zivce kad place... preljepiti bebina usta debelim flasterom...

i knjigica je tu

----------


## stray_cat

> moram se javiti. ela se prvih 8 mjeseci budila svako sat vremena nocu i jela kao da danima nije jela.mene je to izmorilo, jer ipak sam po danu trebala biti budna radi tome.tako da sam jedva docekala tu knjigu. plakala je misica prvi dan kad sam je stavila u krevet jako malo, nocu se jednom probudila i plakala i plakala, skoro sam odustala jer sam skupa sa njom i ja plakala u svom krevetu, ujutro je bila kao i uvijek sretna i vesela, kao da nista nije bilo. sutra dan kadje legla jos malo, nocu jednom 5 minuta i to je bilo to. sta god vi rekle o toj knjizi i o toj metodi, ok, slazem se da nije lipo ni humano pustat dijete da satima place-ali mi smo se preporodili! kao prvo ona je spavala u komadu, bila je veselija i svjezija, spremnija za igru preko dana-ne pase ni djeci cjelonocno bdjenje, ja sam se preporodila, konacno sam malo spavala, svi ukucani isto...mislim da ela nema traume vezane uz taj period i da joj je to koristilo!eto!sad vi raspalite po meni, ali ja mislim da sam napravila dobro! i preporucam knjigu zenama koje su na rubu ludila zbog nespavanja jer djetetu je puno vaznija smirena i stalozena i vesela majka nego jedan dan placa!!!!
> i jos mislim da je teze to primjeniti na djecu koja su vec velika!!!


ne reagiranje na plac je ubijanje bebine jedine komunikacije. ta teorija da se ne reagira na plac je iz 1900. i nikad nije znanstveno potvrdjena. zapravo, dokazano je da su djeca koju se pustilo da placu a da nio ne reagira poslje imala problema sa samopouzdanjem, sa komunikacijom, dozivotno

plac je bebin jedini nacin komunikacije, a ne ponasanje

mislim, kaj imate umjesto srca ak mozete izdrzat i ne primit bebu koja place? pa citavo tijelo vam reagira kad beba place, mlijeko pocne curiti, temperatura u grudima raste da se beba brze smiri kad ju se privije na grudi.....

kaj je sljedeci korak? samaranje placuce bebe? to mi je super, ko oni starci koji dijete koje padne i place umjesto da tjese jos lemaju, da si zapamte pa ce kao bit pazljiviji ubuduce. svakakvi sadisti imaju klince, tuzno je to

----------


## violet

I ja sam isprobala metodu i radi, doduse, nisam bila bas dosljedna, pa je trebalo nesto vise vremena da se cijela stvar ustabili. Ostavila sam jedno dojenje oko 5h-6h, to me ne smeta, a inace Mihael sad spava cijelu noc (ako se probudi onda brzo zaspe), i dva put dnevno redovno spava, i to tako da ga stavim u odredjeno vrijeme u krevetic, on se malo igra i zaspe. Postoje iznimke, i onda ga dodjem vidjeti i utjesiti, ako imam dojam da je opravdano (recimo ako mislim da je gladan ili da ga muce zubici) ide van iz krevetica dok to ne popravimo.
Na pocetku mi je stvarno bilo tesko otrpjeti to plakanje, posebno nocu, pa smo prvo vjezbali samo dnevno spavanje,  no sad je stvarno sve toliko bolje da se nikako ne bih vracala na staro. 

Ja sam se odlucila za tu metodu jer su nasi rituali uspavljivanja bili sve kompliciraniji i kompliciraniji, sto je ukljucivalo nosenje, njihanje, pjevanje, poskakivanje itd. a s obzirom na to da sam opet trudna, jasno mi je bilo da necemo daleko dogurati jer ce on biti sve tezi, moj trbuh sve veci, a ti rituali su trajali sve duze i bili sve zahtjevniji. Sad je njemu sasvim normalno i prirodno zaspati sam u kreveticu, kao sto je prije bilo zaspati uz poskakivanje, njihanje, pjevanje, zurno hodanje itd. Kad sam pocela primjenjivati tu metodu, cijelo vrijeme (izmedju uspavljivajna) sam ga promatrala da vidim ima li mozda kakvih promjena u ponasanju ili neceg sto bi mi ukazalo na to da ce mu to naskoditi, i nisam uocila nista, dapace, cinio mi se cak veseliji i razigraniji. Isto tako, cijelo vrijeme sam mu objasnjavala sto i zasto radim, i imam dojam da je ta njegova zelja za ucenjem i usvajanjem zapravo bila presudna. Takodjer, cini mi se da je shvatio da se tu ne radi o nekoj kazni ili zanemarivanju, nego novoj vjestini koju je na kraju jednostavno usvojio, posebno nakon svih pohvala i objasnjavanja da je napravio dobro koja su slijedila nakon budjenja kad je sam zaspao.

----------


## violet

> ne reagiranje na plac je ubijanje bebine jedine komunikacije. ta teorija da se ne reagira na plac je iz 1900. i nikad nije znanstveno potvrdjena. zapravo, dokazano je da su djeca koju se pustilo da placu a da nio ne reagira poslje imala problema sa samopouzdanjem, sa komunikacijom, dozivotno
> 
> plac je bebin jedini nacin komunikacije, a ne ponasanje
> 
> mislim, kaj imate umjesto srca ak mozete izdrzat i ne primit bebu koja place? pa citavo tijelo vam reagira kad beba place, mlijeko pocne curiti, temperatura u grudima raste da se beba brze smiri kad ju se privije na grudi.....
> 
> kaj je sljedeci korak? samaranje placuce bebe? to mi je super, ko oni starci koji dijete koje padne i place umjesto da tjese jos lemaju, da si zapamte pa ce kao bit pazljiviji ubuduce. svakakvi sadisti imaju klince, tuzno je to


Ne radi se o nereagiranju na plac, mislim da si nesto krivo pokopcala. Itekako reagiras na plac, ali na drugaciji nacin. Ja sam se imala prilike uvjeriti da beba od 8 mjeseci itekako razumije sto mu pokusavas prenijeti (razumije kontekst) i ubrzo shvati da je sve ok i sa njim, i sa mamom, da se nista nije pomijenilo osim tog uspavljivanja itd itd itd.

S druge strane, vidjela sam djecu (od par godina) koja tako gadno maltretiraju roditelje s plakanjem i deranjem (npr, u ducanu, ako ne dobiju sto su htjeli, pa pocnu rusiti sve sa police, bacati se na pod itd), tako da bih bila oprezna s bilo kojim ekstremom. Naravno da neces maltretirati bebu, ali ces ju neke stvari ipak morati nauciti ako ne zelis da se pretvori u deriste koje misli da cijeli svijet postoji samo da bi njima ispunjavao zelje. Najsebicniji i najodvratniji ljudi koje sam upoznala su bili upravo oni kojima su roditelji sve pustali na volju i koji su iz toga naucili da su sve stvari i ljudi oko njih namijenjeni samo tome da pomognu ispunjavanju njihovih zelja, a inace su beskorisni i treba ih ukloniti.
Tako izgleda drugi ekstrem, i jednako je gadan kao i onaj koji si ti gore opisala.

Ono sto je zanimljivo je da ljudi obicno isprojiciraju i nadovezu jako puno mracnih stvari tamo gdje ih stvarno nema, vidim da si ti dosla do samaranja, sedativa i votke. Sto se mene osobno tice, nitko ne mora koristiti spomenutu metodu ako smatra da mu ne odgovara, ali dizati lov na vjestice i projiciranje nekakvog zlostavljanja je ipak malo previse histericno za moj ukus.

----------


## vanjci

[quote="stray_cat
mislim, kaj imate umjesto srca ak mozete izdrzat i ne primit bebu koja place? pa citavo tijelo vam reagira kad beba place, mlijeko pocne curiti, temperatura u grudima raste da se beba brze smiri kad ju se privije na grudi.....

kaj je sljedeci korak? samaranje placuce bebe? to mi je super, ko oni starci koji dijete koje padne i place umjesto da tjese jos lemaju, da si zapamte pa ce kao bit pazljiviji ubuduce. svakakvi sadisti imaju klince, tuzno je to[/quote]

zanima me kako onda ostavljas dijete u vrticu?ili negdje drugdje di ne zeli ostat i place?
je, ja sam da nije zaspala sama odlucila joj dat valerijanu  :Evil or Very Mad:  kako ne...
to sam i rekla, mozete me pljucat, rec da nisam dobra mama jer mogu podnit plakanje, ma mislim da je kao i velikima i malima(i to je medicinski dokazano, da sad ne ulazim u hormone koji se izlucuju u dubokom snu) uzasno potreban cjelovit nocni san.i mi smo to postigli!i moja djeca su sretna i vesela!!!!i ja jesam dobra mama jer sam im to omogucila!!!!

----------


## zrinka

svatko od nas je razlicit, svako dijete je razlicito ali duboko vjerujem da sve mame rade najbolje sto mogu za svoju djecu.....
kako nismo svi isti, tako nam se ne svidjaju iste stvari, niti je u redu osudjivati druge ako rade ili misle drugacije....

svatko od nas zeli imati sretno dijete, i to je najbolji pokazatelj svega....

 :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> ... svakakvi sadisti imaju klince, tuzno je to


idem doma uzet spavacicu i prijavit se na policiju, nek me nikad vise ne puste na svjezi zrak...
sram me bilo, nesretnice, spavam cijelu noc, budim se odmorna, odlazim na posao, ostavljam svog sina zeni koja mu nije nista u rodu i jos joj dajem novac za to... 
bed, bed mother...  :Mad:

----------


## renata

e, zrinka, bas sam to htjela napisat pa naidjem na tvoj post  :Smile: 

neke bebe malo cendraju pa zaspe, a neke bebe tocno kako je jasna opisala: placu natuznije na svijetu i tuzne su zbog toga jos satima. tako da jedni drugima tesko mozemo nesto zamjerati/preporucivati, svaka mama moze odrediti sto je za njih najbolje.
nista, pa ni ovu knjigu, nije dobro shvacati doslovno nego ju prilagoditi sebi. vjerojatno ima dobrih stvari u toj knjizi koje neki ljudi s obzirom na to kakve su njihove bebe, mogu izvuci, ali opet, nije za sve.

----------


## Nani

Mislila sam da je ovaj forum otvoren za rasprave i različita mišljenja, ali nakon čitanja nekih komentara shvatila sam da se tuđe mišljenje i izbor baš i ne poštuju....mogu reći da se osuđuju!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   i to ružnim riječima...  :Sad:

----------


## renata

opet malo za promjenu osudjujemo cijeli forum??


stray, meni je ok sto si ti dosljedna svojem misljenju
ali rasprava je bila uljudna sve do tvojeg posta
daj udahni duboko prije nego krenes pisati i zlobne komentare ostavi za negdje drugdje

----------


## ina

Dakle... Stray stvarno, šta je previše je previše. AP je na drugom mjestu.

----------


## sandraf

Ok je cure, nemojmo sad napadati stray.

Cijenim kad me netko povremeno podsjeti da Davidu ne dajem kruh umocen u votku... 8)   :Laughing:

----------


## Natasa30

> svatko od nas je razlicit, svako dijete je razlicito ali duboko vjerujem da sve mame rade najbolje sto mogu za svoju djecu.....
> kako nismo svi isti, tako nam se ne svidjaju iste stvari, niti je u redu osudjivati druge ako rade ili misle drugacije....
> 
> svatko od nas zeli imati sretno dijete, i to je najbolji pokazatelj svega....


Zrinka  :Kiss:  

Stray zasto uvijek tako zestoke postove pises.  :Smile:  Sto ti to treba. Vise sebe ljutis i iznerviras nego bilo koga drugog. Ja isto nisam za to da se djeca ostavljaju plakati i Noah mi zbog toga skoro kaka po glavi ali to sam ja. Ne mislim da mame koje su probale ovu metodu idu za tim da maltretiraju svoju djecu nego po nekad covjek dodje u fazu pa fakat vise ne moze uspavljivati, ninati, nosati. I ja dodjem u tu fazu ali onda muz preuzme iako mi je neki dan rekao ti si AP mama ali po nekad se to prelama preko njegovih ledja. Ko zna mozda je i upravu. 
Nemoj se toliko srditi. Pa koliko nas je imalo AP mame. Vjerujem vrlo malo pa smo opet svi ispali ok.

----------


## hildegard

Jakob je s 15 min cicanja i uspavljivanja došao na 1,5h. Meni cice već skoro otpale, brdavice me boljele a nisam ga nikad uspavljivala noseći  niti ne mislim (osim izuzetnih situacija naravno). Pročitali smo knjigu MM i ja, porazgovarali i odlučili probati. Svako veće imamo isti ritual: kupanje, hranjenje, maženje i spavanac. Prvi dan je bio malo težak, Jakob je plakao kojih 40 min (nije vrištao ni jako urlao), drugi dan 15 min, treći 10 a četvrti uopče nije plakao. Baš je bio veseli kad smo se igrali prije spavanja, nekako je čak i u kinderbet išao s voljom. Ne smatram da je proživio neke traume, spava bolje po noći a ujutro me budi sa osmijehom. Čak je i dnevno uspavljivanje super. Ponekad zaspi na cici i spava na meni, a ponekad ga jednostavno stavim u kindač, nekad odem van a nekad švrljam po sobi.

----------


## anek

Moj Vid /7 mj./ se budi po noći ne znam ni ja koliko puta; često. I uglavnom to završi tako da je čitavu noć prištekan na cicu...a do 4 mj. je spavao cijelu noć, jednom bi se zbudio.
Ja trenutno čitam knjigu koja je više po mom ukusu- "NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION" jer uopće ne uključuje nikakvo plakanje, a također dolazi sa svojim /malo nježnijim/ metodama do istog cilja; pomoći djetetu da prespava noć i da se nauči samo uspavati. Ali rezultat se ne postiže za 5 dana, nego za recimo mjesec dana, ali meni je osobno taj način i pristup prihvatljiviji.

----------


## anchie76

> Moj Vid /7 mj./ se budi po noći ne znam ni ja koliko puta; često. I uglavnom to završi tako da je čitavu noć prištekan na cicu...a do 4 mj. je spavao cijelu noć, jednom bi se zbudio.
> Ja trenutno čitam knjigu koja je više po mom ukusu- "NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION" jer uopće ne uključuje nikakvo plakanje, a također dolazi sa svojim /malo nježnijim/ metodama do istog cilja; pomoći djetetu da prespava noć i da se nauči samo uspavati. Ali rezultat se ne postiže za 5 dana, nego za recimo mjesec dana, ali meni je osobno taj način i pristup prihvatljiviji.


Apsolutno te potpisujem..  Nikad ne bih pristala da ostavim dijete u sobi da place... zahvaljujuci ovoj knjizi mi smo postigli jos bolje rezultate - postigli smo da dijete spava a bez traume  :D 

Ova knjiga nece rijesiti situaciju u 2 dana, ali ce pomoci da se uvidi kako pomoci djetetu da zaspe samo, i kako prilagoditi metodu samom djetetu - nije svako dijete isto... 

Moje dijete spava CIJELU NOC od svojih recimo 12-13 mjeseci, i sam navecer zaspe u kreveticu  :D   S tim da i dan danas on ponekad (ako mu raste zub ili tako nesto) zatrazi da dodje kod nas u krevet, i nikad mu nismo zabranili, i on to zna - da kad god nas bude trebao da ce nas i dobiti i to mu daje osjecaj sigurnosti.  Najljepse je to sto u ovoj metodi NEMA forsiranja... ako ne ide, ne ide, taj dan pauza, pa sutra ponovo... i polako se dodje do cilja.

Toplo preporucam  :D

----------


## Nani

Da li je NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION prevedena na hrvatski?

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo ja naručila No cry sleep solution preko interneta   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Da li je NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION prevedena na hrvatski?


Bojim se da ne...  :Crying or Very sad:  


Meni je fenomenalno to sto je ta knjiga jedina koju Dr. Sears preporuca za "treniranje" spavanja  :D   

I super mi je to sto je ona totalno attached mama, i spava sa svojim klincima, nosi ih, doji po noci, i tako to... i daje savjete i ideje npr. kako i dalje nastaviti spavati u zajednickom krevetu a prekinuti cjelonocno sisanje (ovo mislim na velike klince! - da me ne bi netko krivo razumio pa ukinuo nocno hranjenje malom bebacu).  Da se razumijemo, daje ona i savjete kako nauciti dijete na svoj kimbac... Stvarno ima za svakoga ponesto.

Uglavnom odise attachment pristupom i to mi se svidjelo  :D

----------


## anek

knjiga nije prevedena na hrv., naručila sam je preko
http://www.amazon.co.uk/

----------


## Pia

I nama je tema trenutno aktualna. Niko sad ima nešto više od 8 mjeseci i od samog rođenja se držim određenog ritma i po danu i navečer. Taj naš ritam nisam ja nametala nego on sam. Navečer ide spavat u 8 sati; pripreme počinju oko pola7 kupanjem, pa jede pa se malo mazi s nama i u krevet. I uvijek bi zaspao sam, sretan i zadovoljan s osmjehom na licu bi me pogledom pratio dok bi izlazila iz sobe. Divota!!  :Saint:  

Međutim, situacija se promijenila prije nekih mjesec-dva dana. Moja pretpostavka je da su krivi zubi i samostalno sjedenje! Trenutno mu izbijaju 4 zubića gore i nikako da se napokon pokažu  :Crying or Very sad:  ! a činjenica da sam može sjesti je dovela do toga da čim oči otvori (a nekad ih niti ne otvori   :Grin:   ) on sjedi u krevetu!! Tako da trenutno vježbam strpljenje i sjedim kraj njega i vraćam ga u ležeći dok ne zaspe. Ne vadim ga iz kreveta; ako zaplače lagano mu šapćem ili pjevušim i kad se umiri šutim ali ostanem sjedit. I dok se pokušava namjestit za spavanje naravno provjerava da li sam još tu!
Prije mi je spavao od 8-8, sad se budi ranije i budi se često ( i kad god se probudi sjedne!)
Nadam se da će se vratit na svoje kad ga zubi malo pustu! I nadam se da ću biti i dalje dosljedna s našim "ritualom", mada mi se nekad neda sjedit kraj kreveta pol sata i brže bi zaspao da ga nosam malo....

A šta se tiče onih ružnih postova od stray_cat mogu reć samo jedno, a to je da bi se takvi postovi trebali brisati jer jednostavno onemogućuju bilo kakvu raspravu jer takve osobe ne prihvaćaju ničije mišljenje osim svog, i uz to još i vrijeđaju druge. 
Mislim da ovdje među nama nikakvih zločinaca, zlostavljača djece i sl. i da svaka mama ovdje čini i želi sve najbolje za svoje dijete!!!!
I prema tome ti nisi ništa bolja od bilo koje druge mame ovdje!!!!!!!

----------


## Sanja

Anek i Anchie, hvala vam na preporuci knjige - mislim na "No Cry Sleep Solution".  :Smile: 

Bas sam bila u potrazi za necim sto ce mi omoguciti da bebicu naucim spavanju, a pogotovo *samostalnom* uspavljivanju, a nemam srca, stvarno nemam srca za te cry it out metode.

Ne bih zeljela da ovo zvuci kao osuda onih kojima su te metode ok i sami su ih primjenjivali - Boze moj, razliciti smo i svakom pase nesto drugo.   :Wink:   8)

----------


## anchie76

Da sad ne mislite bas da je ta knjiga dar s neba sto se spavanja tice... mozda za vas nece biti... mozda se vama nece svidjeti neke metode... no sanse su velike da cete si nesto pronaci sto vam pase jer nudi jaaaako puno ideja kako doci do cilja.

I jako mi se svidja sto objasnjava kako san bebe izgleda, koliko beba treba spavati, kad bi trebala spavati, kako treba izgledati period prije spavanja, zasto je rutina prije spavanja bitna, zasto je bolje da dijete ide ranije spavati, itd, itd.....

Recimo meni je jako bilo prosvjetljujuc jedan detalj koji mi nije bio ni na kraj pameti, a to je bilo da dijete nikad ne ide prekasno popodne spavati jer nece moci zaspati u normalno vrijeme navecer.  Tako bizaran detalj, a ja ga se nebih nikad sjetila...   :Rolling Eyes:  Srecom knjigu sam citala kad je on bio vrlo mali, tako da nam se nikad to nije desilo, ali masu roditelja cujem da se zale kako im klinci idu kasno spavati navecer, a popodne ga stave spavati recimo u 17h... banalna pogreska...

I tak.. mozda vam ne rijesi sve vase probleme, ali vam ukaze na neke pogreske koje radite koje ce vas onda mozda odvesti ka cilju.   :Smile:

----------


## mmmil

> Ja sam čitala da je to metoda po kojoj se dijete pusti da se isplače.
> Meni to nije metoda već mučenje


Mi smo našu Janu naučili od dva mjeseca spavati tom metodom i bili smo presretni kada bi sama zaspala od ponoći do 10 ( s jednim hranjenjm u 6). Znam da je teško slušati dijete kako vrišti po  sat vremena, ali to traje samo dva dana i pedijatri su rekli da im ništa ne šteti. Djecu treba odgajati, a ne im popušati, jer ako ste tako popustljiv štetite i sebi i djetetu. pa vi i dalje puštajte djetetu, i nemojte spavati više od godinu dana. No u tim stvarima treba biti uporan ,jer je JAna u zadnjih par dana ponovno počela vrištati i ne želi zaspati do dva sata. Mi se i dalje borimo i ne odustajemo. Znam da nije lako, ali svi koji su radili po toj metodi danas su sretni jer spavaju i oni i dijete.

----------


## apricot

Ja nisam sretna ako moje dijete spava!
Ja sam sretna ako moje dijete ne plače!

----------


## Mamita

> Recimo meni je jako bilo prosvjetljujuc jedan detalj koji mi nije bio ni na kraj pameti, a to je bilo da dijete nikad ne ide prekasno popodne spavati jer nece moci zaspati u normalno vrijeme navecer.  Tako bizaran detalj, a ja ga se nebih nikad sjetila...   Srecom knjigu sam citala kad je on bio vrlo mali, tako da nam se nikad to nije desilo, ali masu roditelja cujem da se zale kako im klinci idu kasno spavati navecer, a popodne ga stave spavati recimo u 17h... banalna pogreska...



ne kužim šta je tu prosvjetljujuće to znaju i vrabci na grani   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    reklia bi moja mama "uhvatiće noćni"

uostalom ja samija ne stavljam spavati popodne on sam zahrči oko 19 ako mu je ćejf. i što ću mu?

----------


## hildegard

Eto nama spavanje ide sve lakše po knjizi "Svako dijete može naučiti spavati". Kao što sam napisala malo jače je plakao samo prve većeri. Jučer ga stavim spavati i kad za čas eto urlik. Baš sam se ražalostila mislim si ja što mu bi, opet sve ispočetka kad li ono njemu kapica pala pa skoro preko nosa. Poravnali kapicu i iste sekunde tišina. Za čas Jakob pajki.
Ja se trudim da baš ne spava poslije 17 - 17,30. A trudi se i on. U 21 hrče ko veliki. Prva par dana kad smo počeli provoditi tu metodu bila su mu puna događaja, bili smo na izletima, prva dulja vožnja autom tako da je na večer bio zbilja izmožđen i nije mu trebalo puno da zaspi. A sad je to već rutina. Kad se naklopa (poslije kupanja), ponekad je sav razdragan a ponekad je cendravi od umora. Tako da se neće ni čuvati ni maziti već jedva čeka da ga stavim u kindač i dam mu mira. Tako je i po danu. Ne forsiram ga da ide spavati nego kad vidim da je umoran stavim ga u kindač i beba spava.
Ali cure moje nemojte misliti da ja mislim da su mi svi problemi oko Jakobovog spavanja riješeni. Mogu se kladiti da će biti još vrlo, vrlo zanimljivo...

----------


## trinity

hildegard, tvoj jakob ima nešto malo više od 3 mjeseca??

mislim da je knjiga "primjenjiva" ipak za nešto stariju djecu, a ne za male bebe  :/

----------


## anchie76

> Mi smo našu Janu naučili od dva mjeseca spavati tom metodom i bili smo presretni kada bi sama zaspala od ponoći do 10 ( s jednim hranjenjm u 6). Znam da je teško slušati dijete kako vrišti po  sat vremena, ali to traje samo dva dana i pedijatri su rekli da im ništa ne šteti. Djecu treba odgajati, a ne im popušati, jer ako ste tako popustljiv štetite i sebi i djetetu. pa vi i dalje puštajte djetetu, i nemojte spavati više od godinu dana. No u tim stvarima treba biti uporan ,jer je JAna u zadnjih par dana ponovno počela vrištati i ne želi zaspati do dva sata. *Mi se i dalje borimo i ne odustajemo*. Znam da nije lako, ali svi koji su radili po toj metodi danas su sretni jer spavaju i oni i dijete.


Ja neznam sto bih rekla na ovo  :Sad:   Protiv cega se borite?   :Sad:    Protiv vaseg djeteta?   :Sad:  

Kao prvo bih rekla da jaaaaako puno pedijatara zaista nezna o djecjim osjecajima - da znaju, ne bi dijete odvajali od majke odmah po porodu.. Toliko o tome...

A zasto mislite da ovo ne utjece na vase dijete?  Da ne utjece na djetetovu percepciju vas?  Da nece ostati u djetetovoj podsvjesti?  Da nece utjecati na djetetov odnos prema vama?  
Ne place dijete u toj dobi zato sto mu je dosadno i nema nista pametnije za raditi nego "setati" roditelje - nego place jer mu nesto zaista treba... pa kome ce se obratiti ako ne vama   :Sad:  

Naravno da svako radi onako kako mu pase, ali ocigledno je to zasto ja nisam za ovu metodu... meni je ovo apsolutno prestrasno i prezalosno  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

E da, sad me Trinity podsjetila...

Koliko mi se cini (moguce je da se varam) cak i Ferber predlaze "trening" *tek od 06. mjeseci nadalje*.

----------


## Lidija88

> Mi smo našu Janu naučili od dva mjeseca spavati tom metodom i bili smo presretni kada bi sama zaspala od ponoći do 10 ( s jednim hranjenjm u 6). Znam da je teško slušati dijete kako *vrišti po  sat vremena*, ali to traje samo dva dana i pedijatri su rekli da im ništa ne šteti. Djecu treba odgajati, a ne im popušati, jer ako ste tako popustljiv štetite i sebi i djetetu. pa vi i dalje puštajte djetetu, i nemojte spavati više od godinu dana. No u tim stvarima treba biti uporan ,jer je JAna u zadnjih par dana *ponovno počela vrištati* i ne želi zaspati do dva sata. Mi se i dalje borimo i ne odustajemo. Znam da nije lako, ali svi koji su radili po toj metodi danas su sretni jer spavaju i oni i dijete.


Citam i ne verujem...  :Crying or Very sad:  i srce me boli...bolje da ne komentarisem dalje...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mima

Od DVA mjeseca?  :? Hm, nisam niti znala da bebe od dva mjeseca imaju problema sa spavanjem. Ja stalno očekujem da počnu problemi sa spavanjem, jer mi svi govore da to počinje kasnije.

----------


## hildegard

U knjizi je baš naveden primjer gdje je mama stavljala bebu budnu u krevet od trećeg mjeseca.
Uostalom Jakoba ne ostavljamo da plače. Nije plačljiva beba ni po danu po noći. Samo je gundravi i cendravi kad je jako umoran. I definitivno je voljena, pažena i mažena beba.

----------


## Fortuna

ostaviti da place i vristi sat vremena????????? za sta? za komod roditelja? pa nista lispe nije na svitu nego osjecaj da moje dite meni toliko viruje i osjeca se sigurno pa zaspe  na mojim grudima ili narucju ka mali andelcic a ja  se ne mogu ni maknit od njega koliko se osjecam zacaranom i sretnom.
dobrovoljno  pustit ga da place..... pa meni suze idu dok samo promislim na tako nesto  :/   :Sad:  
 ja ne znam kako vase babe al meni se cini da moje dite kad place mene doziva i da place maaaaaa maaaaaaaaa

mi smo sve  sta je bilo od literature u vezi uspavljivanja procitali i nasli svakakve moguce varijante od 4 minutnog uspavljivanja ,5-minutnog,3 minutnog, pusti da place, wahlgren-metoda.dresiraj odma i blablabla i ni jedna nam ne odgovara . nasli smo se u onome sta nam instikt govori a to je kad bi se nasli na nekom pustom otoku i rodili dite  da se nikad ne bi makli od njega i pustili ga da place pa tako zaspe vec bi bili uz njega pa kad zaspe prebacili ga u njegov krevet i slicno.
do ne tako davno  davalo se bebama malo rakije ,vina ili pive da bi spavale a ovde u svedskoj sam citala da su se cak davale i tablete za spavanje ( srica i to je prestalo).a sve opet za komod odraslih

osobno mislim da je stajanje  iza vrata dok mala beba  koja nema pojam o vremenu je protuprirodno i protiv svakog majcinskog instikta.
znam da se mnoge kunu kako je efektno i da su uspile da im beba zaspe ali niko nije postavija pitanje *ZASTO*   je beba prestala plakati .
u prvim bebinim mjesecima plac je nacin prezivljavanja a isto tako stvara se povezanost izmedju roditelja jer se tako beba osigurava da hranu, sigurnost i toplinu.

isto tako uvik se sitim djece po domovima koja isto tako bez plakanja zaspu i  ono sta mi pada tada prvo na pamet  ono najtuznije  da bas tu napustenu djecu nema tko zagrliti i uspavati, maziti ih i ljubiti dok zadovoljni i sigurni tonu u san.
 pa zasto bi onda ja  dopustila da se moje dite osjeca isto kao i ta napustena djecica?
nadam se da s eniko nece nac uvridem postom, ovo je samo moje razmisljanje i ne odnosi se na nikoga osobno vec opcenito na metode ostavljanje diteta da place

----------


## Mima

Ja stvarno nisam mislila da se te metode primijenjuju na tako malim bebama  :? Lea ili navečer zaspe sama od sebe, dok ju držimo na ramenu za podrigivanje, ili ako je preumorna kenjka i plače prije spavanja, ali onda je baš treba umiriti da bi zaspala. Ne vidim da bi se umirila da je samo stavim u kinderbet. 

Mislim, ja uopće ne znam kakva je ova metoda tj. nisam čitala knjigu, generalno mi se ne sviđa ideja o ostavljanju djeteta da se isplače ali ne mogu komentirati nešto što ne poznajem. Samo mi je neobično da se to primijenjuje na ebe od dva mjeseca.

----------


## anchie76

Fortuna je dobro spomenula... i meni je to uvijek ostalo usjeceno u glavu....

Napustene bebe u principu ne placu, vrlo su tihe.. a zasto ne placu?  pa zato sto znaju da im nitko nece ispuniti njihovu potrebu... nije li to zalosno   :Sad:  .... I onda kad mi se mame hvale kako je njihovo dijete nekad plakalo pa su ga ignorirali i vise ne place, ja se samo sjetim da isto tako i napustena djeca ne placu...  i postane mi hladno oko srca   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Fortuna  :Kiss:

----------


## ivancica

> mmmil prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo našu Janu naučili od dva mjeseca spavati tom metodom i bili smo presretni kada bi sama zaspala od ponoći do 10 ( s jednim hranjenjm u 6). Znam da je teško slušati dijete kako vrišti po  sat vremena, ali to traje samo dva dana i pedijatri su rekli da im ništa ne šteti. Djecu treba odgajati, a ne im popušati, *jer ako ste tako popustljiv štetite i sebi i djetetu. pa vi i dalje puštajte djetetu, i nemojte spavati više od godinu dana.* No u tim stvarima treba biti uporan ,jer je JAna u zadnjih par dana ponovno počela vrištati i ne želi zaspati do dva sata. *Mi se i dalje borimo i ne odustajemo*. Znam da nije lako, ali svi koji su radili po toj metodi danas su sretni jer spavaju i oni i dijete.
> 
> 
> Ja neznam sto bih rekla na ovo   Protiv cega se borite?     Protiv vaseg djeteta?   
> 
> Kao prvo bih rekla da jaaaaako puno pedijatara zaista nezna o djecjim osjecajima - da znaju, ne bi dijete odvajali od majke odmah po porodu.. Toliko o tome...
> ...


Anchie, uzela si mi riječi iz usta. Ovo je prestrašno! :? Pa ni ja nisam još ni jednu noć prespavala od kada se moj sin rodio,točnije 20 mjeseci i nikada mi nije padalo na pamet da ga ostavljam da plače i doziva me.Stvarno je okrutno oglušivati se na jedini djetetov mogući način-plač, da ti saopći da ne želi biti sam,ostavljen, nego mažen,siguran i spokojan.Kao što i mi odrasli isto volimo biti.

----------


## violet

> Moj Vid /7 mj./ se budi po noći ne znam ni ja koliko puta; često. I uglavnom to završi tako da je čitavu noć prištekan na cicu...a do 4 mj. je spavao cijelu noć, jednom bi se zbudio.
> Ja trenutno čitam knjigu koja je više po mom ukusu- "NO CRY SLEEP SOLUTION" jer uopće ne uključuje nikakvo plakanje, a također dolazi sa svojim /malo nježnijim/ metodama do istog cilja; pomoći djetetu da prespava noć i da se nauči samo uspavati. Ali rezultat se ne postiže za 5 dana, nego za recimo mjesec dana, ali meni je osobno taj način i pristup prihvatljiviji.


Moze malo vise o metodama iz ove knjige?

----------


## mmmil

> Ja nisam sretna ako moje dijete spava!
> Ja sam sretna ako moje dijete ne plače!


Dugo sam razmišljala na vaš kolektivni napad na mene zato jer sam naučila svoje dijete od dva mjeseca spavati noću metodom koju vi ne odobravate, ali ipak ponukana vašim licemjerjem i tobožnjiom zgražanjem odlučila sam vam objasniti neke stvari.Kukate da ne možete spavati noću i hvalite se kako su vam djeca po cijele noći na rukama ( a to baš i nije za pohvalu), a kada vam čovjek pokušava pomoći svojim iskustvom vi ga besramno napadate nazivajući ga sadistom i kojekakvim pogrdnim imenima. Vjerujte mi kada čitam vaše komentare pomislim da ste sve odreda šesnaestogodišnjakinje bez životnog iskustva i formalnog obrazovanja ( koje ti ponekad daje razum i mudrost) kojima se dijete dogodilo i sada ne znaju šta bi s njim, a misle da su super mame jer dopuštaju svojoj djeci da rade što se njima prohtije. Pa eto ja imam nekakvo iskustvo i nešto utakmica u nogama, dovoljno da vjerujem stručnjacima i ljudima koji su puno pametniji i iskusniji od mene. A stručnjaci kažu da djecu treba odgajati od rođenja, da je plač njihov govor i da ih ponekad treba pustiti da se isplaču i rijše frustreacija jer oni ne mogu udariti šakom o stol, jer ako dijete svaki put sprječavamo da plače izrasti će u frustriranu i nesigurnu osobu. Svi se mi rodimo kao "tabula rasa" i roditelji su tu da nas uvedu u svijet i nauče norme i vrijednosti društva, roditelji nas uče primarnu socijalizaciju, a jedna od glavnih odlika čovjeka je da noću spva kako bi odmorio svoje tijelo i um. Spavanjem se razvijamo i sazrijevamo, a to je bebi itekako potrebno. pa ako baš hoćete, možda sam malo i sebična pa bih željela i da se moj suprug naspava kako bi mogao ići odmoran na posao i da ja imam snage posvetiti se djetetu. Ja nisam super mama, ja nisam savršena mama, ali se trudim biti dobra mama, a to znači pružiti djetetu bezuvjetnu ljubav, ali ga i naučiti i odgojiti i ne dopustiti mu da bude razmaženo derište, mali divljak (takve je djece jako puno). I očito različito poimamo što znači biti dobra mama. Vi mislite da je dobra mama ona koja dopušta djetetu da manipulira njome (jer priznajte ta najslađa stvorenja ponekad znaju biti manipulatori(kao i svi mi kada nam se nešto dozvoli), a ja mislim da biti dobra mama znači napraviti od bebe čovjeka i pružiti mu veliku ljubav, ali ne nosanjem. I ne znam baš koja bi to bila razlika između bebe od 6 mjeseci i dva mjeseca. I mlada gospođo koja nisi sretna kad ti dijete spava već kada ne plače, samo izvoli, nitko ti ne brani da ne spavate, ali mene pustite na miru jer ja znam da je moje dijete sretno i voljeno i da mi nismo nikakvi sadisti već ljudi koji su željeli dijete i koji su najprije sredili svoj život, završili škole, napravili karijeru, iživjeli se, i sada su spremni posvetiti se odgoju svoga djeteta. Ovo je sve od mene jer ja baš i nemam puno vremena posjećivati internet i baviti se kojekakvim glupostima, jer se moram posvetiti svome djetetu.

----------


## apricot

draga mmmil,
jako mi je žao ako si naše komentare shvatila kao napad, ali mi je drago da si citirala upravo moje riječi tako da ti mogu obratiti bez imalo grižnje savjesti.
Pri tome se uopće ne mislim "zgražati" nad tvojim metodama - ti si ih sama odabrala i na sreću ti bilo.
Međutim, mislim da si ipak nešto krivo shvatila (iako si očito iskusnija, starija i obrazovanija od nas) - niti jedna od nas ne zagušuje uobičajeni dječji plač - ako ništa drugo, na ovom Forumu smo saznale da je plač dječje sredstvo komunikacije (a bilo bi i čudno da dijete od dva mjeseca ispruži ruku i kaže: "Mama, molim te dođi - nekako se osjećam usamljeno"!).
Ali, svakako sam protiv plača kojega bih ja isprovocirala. I zato moje dijete neće biti razmaženo samo zato što neće biti zapostavljeno... oprosti. 

I, još nešto... moje dijete ni slučajno nije bilo "tabula rasa" kad se rodilo - inače bi vrijedilo ono "sve su bebe iste".

P.S. Bi li se bojala da te uhvatim za noge i držim iznad provalije? A ne znaš hoću li te pustiti?
Pa što, čeliči se, a ne da poslije manipuliraš mnome i mojim osjećajima. Pa nisam te rodila!

----------


## ms. ivy

> Vjerujte mi kada čitam vaše komentare pomislim da ste sve odreda šesnaestogodišnjakinje bez životnog iskustva i formalnog obrazovanja ( koje ti ponekad daje razum i mudrost) kojima se dijete dogodilo i sada ne znaju šta bi s njim, a misle da su super mame jer dopuštaju svojoj djeci da rade što se njima prohtije. I mlada gospođo koja nisi sretna kad ti dijete spava već kada ne plače, samo izvoli, nitko ti ne brani da ne spavate, ali mene pustite na miru jer ja znam da je moje dijete sretno i voljeno i da mi nismo nikakvi sadisti već ljudi koji su željeli dijete i koji su najprije sredili svoj život, završili škole, napravili karijeru, iživjeli se, i sada su spremni posvetiti se odgoju svoga djeteta.


od svih gluposti koje nisam komentirala jer su stvar nečijeg mišljenja i  stava o odgoju, ovo je definitivno najveća. pun forum mama nazvati neobrazovanim tinejdžerkama koje su, eto, napravile dijete - svinjarija!!

----------


## anchie76

> a misle da su super mame jer dopuštaju svojoj djeci da rade što se njima prohtije.


Vrlo daleko od toga... Moje dijete savrseno jasno zna sto smije i sto ne smije, i daleko je od toga da je razmazeno. 

Rekla si da ti vjerujes doktorima, samo da ti kazem da i ovo uvjerenje koje vecina nas ovdje ima isto dolazi od jednog doktora.  Taj vrlo poznati pedijatar dr. Sears ima i 6 djece (koliko mi se cini - znam da ih ima puno).  I on nije jedini koje propagira ispunjavanje djetetovih potreba tijekom cijele prve godine, sve vise ljudi se okrece tome jer pocinju kuziti o cemu se radi.  Odgoj pocinje poslije djetetovog prvog rodjendana.  Sve prije toga je ispunjavanje osnovnih djetetovih potreba - plac zbog gladi, zedji, zelja za druzenjem, zbog grebanja odjece i milion drugih stvari koje mi ponekad ne mozemo ni dokuciti - mozemo samo nagadjati.  Dijete koje place nam pokusava nesto reci, ignoriranjem njegovog placa, ignoriramo njega i njegove potrebe.  Sori ali ja vjerujem da u toj dobi to ne salje dobar signal djetetu.  Dijete formira sliku svijeta na osnovu roditelja, ako ono vjeruje roditeljima da su tu za njega i da ce mu pomoci ono onda ima povjerenje u svoje roditelje, a onda ce imati i u druge ljude koji ga pocnu okruzivati.

Neznam.. svi mi radimo najbolje sto znamo.  I to je u redu.  Svi smo mi drugaciji, i bilo bi cudno da svi mislimo isto.  Zato postoje ovakva mjesta da svi iznesemo svoje misljenje.  No ovo je moje misljenje, i stekla sam ga iz citanja mnogih knjiga.  A najbolji primjer da Ferberovu metodu nikad ne bih koristila je to sto je Ferber sam na samrti zazalio takav odnos prema svojoj djeci.  Meni to najvise govori o ispravnosti te metode.

A samo da znas.. moje dijete spava po noci... I to smom postigli, ali ne na takav nacin... Postoje razni nacini za doci do istog cilja   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Vjerujte mi kada čitam vaše komentare pomislim da ste sve odreda šesnaestogodišnjakinje bez životnog iskustva i formalnog obrazovanja ( koje ti ponekad daje razum i mudrost) kojima se dijete dogodilo i sada ne znaju šta bi s njim, a misle da su super mame jer dopuštaju svojoj djeci da rade što se njima prohtije.


 :shock:   :shock:   :shock:   :shock:   :shock:  

Sve ne mogu vjerovati da je netko mogao nešto ovakvo napisati.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka

ja mogu. mmmil ovo ti je, nakon onog na hvalisanjima, drugi takav isfrustrirani post. što je tebi ustvari?

----------


## Zorana

Vidim pun nam je forum mama i njihovih razmazenih derista.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sreca sto se tu i tamo pojavi neka "celicna ruka" da nam pokaze kako se ustvari ispravno odgajaju djeca.   :Grin:  
A i ti Ninochka, tamo uhvatila hvalit svoje dijete da nam svima skupa nabijes komplekse. Mislim ono, kako se usudjujes :?   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

zoran, sigurno zato što sam luda i neškolovana balavica pa mislim da je fora hvalit se svojim djetetom (a i pol sam zmislila da bi vi bile ljubomorne)   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

i sad mi moramo lagati da ispadnemo bolje od tebe   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

Mmil, tvoje odgojne metode su me toliko išokirale, da je moja prva reakcija bila oooogroman post pun isto tako ciničkih i uvredljivih stvari kao i tvoj, ali sam ga obrisala...bolje je za sve da to nije ugledalo svjetlo dana  8) 

Umjesto toga ću probati s malom pričicom...možda, možda se ipak malčice zamisliš...
(Pričica mi je pala na pamet za vrijeme jednog duuuuuugog noćnog dojenja   :Wink:  )

Probaj malo, malo empatičnije razmišljati i staviti se u kožu svog djeteta, pa ćeš vidjeti da ono nije obdareno telepatskim darom da *zna* da ga ti jako voliš...

Gle, recimo da si radila u super dobroj firmi sa sjajnim međuljudskim odnosima, svi si pomažete i blabla..sve divno krasno..i zbog nekog razloga se nađeš u drugoj firmi na sasvim drugom radnom mjestu o kojem ne znaš ništa, okružena nepoznatim stvarima i ljudima i ne mreš bilivit da ti se to događa...

Dodijele ti mentoricu za koju vele da je sjajna žena i da će te dva tjedna cijeli radni dan učiti novom poslu i da je u svakom trenutku možeš bilo kaj pitati...

Da je sve teklo po planu, ona bi tebi sve lijepo pokazivala, ti bi učila, svaki dan bila sve sigurnija u sebe sve samostalnija i imala sve više samoinicijative i na kraju postala ravnopravan sudionik firminog rada na opće veselje tvojih kolega...

I zaista, prva dva dana sve divno krasno, žena strpljiva odlična...treći dan ona potpuno ignorira tvoje molbe za pomoć ili ti pomogne kolutajući očima...
I tako...čas je dobra prema tebi, čas iz sasvim neobjašnjivih razloga pušta da se mučiš  a vidi da nemaš pojma kaj da počneš sa zadanim poslom...

Ti ne uspijevaš napraviti zadani posao jer ga naravno bez njene pomoći ne znaš napraviti, dolazi bijesan šef i dere se na tebe...ti mu objašnjavaš što je i kako je, ali on ne sluša već grinta da si tu već triiiii dana, a to još ne znaš, uopće ga ne zanima najavljena dvotjedna edukacija...kakva dva tjedna, nećeš valjda zlorabljivati menoričinu dobru volju tako dugo i šlepati se na nju..ljenčino jedna...snađi se...

I onda se snalaziš...cukaš ljude za rukav, moljakaš, virkaš im preko ramena da nekaj naučiš, žališ se po kantini kako te nitko ne voli i ne razumije, općenito ideš na živce svima, a sve zato što ti nitko nije posvetio pažnju na pravi način, u pravo vrijeme kad ti je i kako ti je trebalo...

Ti ćeš s vremenom, naravno,naučiti sve što treba i prestati biti takav pain in the ass, ali gooorak okus će ostati još dugo dugo....


Eto, to je moja vrlo slobodna, na brzinu sklepana,  interpretacija kako dijete postaje razmaženo i naporno i poanta da nijedno maženo neće postati razmaženo jer za to nema potrebe   :Love:

----------


## Sanja

> Pa eto ja imam nekakvo iskustvo i nesˇto utakmica u nogama, dovoljno da vjerujem strucˇnjacima i ljudima koji su puno pametniji i iskusniji od mene.


Strucnjaci koje sam ja citala to ne kazu. Na zalost, buduci da sam, kao i vecina drugih mama koje ovdje pisu, neobrazovana balavica bez iskustva, citala sam knjige objavljene samo na tri jezika, sto ocigledno nije dovoljno.  :/ 

Dovoljno je reci da u knjizi "Moja prva godina", koja se *besplatno dobiva* u hrvatskim rodilistima pise da se dijete *nikad* ne smije ostaviti da place, a to isto pise i hrvatski strucnjak dr. Jovancevic (hvala Lutonjici za preporuku knjige! :D )... Da ne spominjemo stalno dr. Searsa.

Moja bebica dan-danas, osim kad joj rastu zubici i to ju boli, spava cijelu noc bez ikakvog problema. A nismo ju pustali da place ni minute. I zna da ju volim i da sam tu za nju.

Lako je voljeti, maziti i paziti bebu koja je nasmijana i dobro raspolozena. Medjutim, bebe vise trebaju nasu paznju i ljubav kad su tuzne i kad placu.

Usput budi receno, prije nego stisnes "posaljite", imas opciju pogledati svoj post, pa i razmisliti o tome zelis li ga poslati ili ne...  :Wink:

----------


## kloklo

> Lako je voljeti, maziti i paziti bebu koja je nasmijana i dobro raspolozena. Medjutim, bebe vise trebaju nasu paznju i ljubav kad su tuzne i kad placu.


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marta

o boze, ja fakat zivim u nekoj svojoj fantaziji (il sam u trumanovom showu...) ter sam u tom svom bulaznjenu mislila da je izraz "tabula rasa" izumro zajedno s jos nekim pregenijalnim teorijama koje su se srusile ko kule od karata kad su ih pokusali dokazati...

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma marta, ko ti kriv sto si sesnaestogodisnjakinja bez formalnog obrazovanja  :Razz:  , pa nemas pojma da u nekom drugom paralelnom svemiru taj pojam jos postoji, stovise, vjeruje se u njegovu ispravnost, stovise, to govori jedan profesor nama neukima...cek, cek, pa zar nisi i ti prof.?  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

Evo, i ja se jednostavno moram pridruziti kolektivnom odgovoru, iliti "napadu". Iako ne mogu rec da me ovaj post nesto posebno sokirao. Vidjali smo vec takve   :Wink:  

I ja imam (osim tog vrazjeg formalnog obrazovanja i nesto zivotnog iskustva) i dvije utakmice u nogama u vidu moje djece na osnovu kojih mogu reci 




> dovoljno da vjerujem stručnjacima i ljudima koji su puno pametniji i iskusniji od mene. A stručnjaci kažu da djecu treba odgajati od rođenja, da je plač njihov govor i da ih ponekad treba pustiti da se isplaču i rijše frustreacija jer oni ne mogu udariti šakom o stol, jer ako dijete svaki put sprječavamo da plače izrasti će u frustriranu i nesigurnu osobu.



da nema veceg strucnjaka za potrebe tvog djeteta od tebe same. Zao mi je da si tu strucnost koju ti je pruzila priroda ignorirala i okrenula se "pametnijima i iskusnijima". 

Meni je posve prihvatljivo da se netko mora naspavati, da bez toga ne moze funkcionirati, imala sam i ja frustriranih noci kad sam u suzama molila svog muza da malo nosi Jana/Nolu jer ja vise jednostavno ne mogu i moram se naspavati. Nije nam opcija bila pustiti ih bez utjehe. Ali, draze bi mi bilo reci, ja moram spavati, ne mogu vise i zato sam pustila dijete da place, a ne to zamatati u sarene omote discipline i odgoja i ucenja spavanja. Pa optuzivati majke koje se sa mnom ne slazu za nedisciplinu i neodgoj.

Naravno da moja djeca ne manipuliraju sa mnom. Ona znaju i uce koje su moje granice, ja (sebe, ne njih!) ucim koje su njihove i zajedno se ucimo postivati jedni druge. A to radimo na temelju povjerenja koje smo postavili odgovaranjem na djecje potrebe. U konacnici, ja sam ta koja je odrasla, zavrsila skole, izivila se i onda rodila djecu. To je bio moj izbor i oni su prema tome moja odgovornost. Ja sam ta koja na osnovu zivotnog iskustva znam da cu se jednog dana i naspavati, a mala beba bez iskustva moze zaista pomisliti da sam ostavila zauvijek ako ne dobije odgovor na svoj plac. 

Naravno da je sve sto smo mi napisale otislo u vjetar jer nam se pristupi djeci ocigledno fundamentalno razlikuju.

----------


## flower

a vid mene, najbolje da diplomu dam u WC koliko sam neuka  :Wink: 

mozda je razlika u tome sto ja/mi vidimo bebu kao licnost   :Heart:  i mi se njoj prilagodjavamo trudeci se ne izgubiti sebe, a istovremno nju ne slomiti i zadovoljiti njene potrebe   :Love:  
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=7&Tekst2ID=155

----------


## mamma san

[quote="mmmil[b]_ Vjerujte mi kada čitam vaše komentare pomislim da ste sve odreda šesnaestogodišnjakinje ....[/_[/b]quote]

Dakle, ovaj dio tvog posta predstavlja jedan od većih komplimenata koje sam dobila u zadnje vrijeme....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  (i zbog tog dijela tvog posta, ostatak ću zanemariti.....  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Fortuna

ja mora da nesto krivo radim kad u 16 miseci nismo NIKAD imali ni jednu jedinu besanu noc ili potrebu da adriana ljuljuskamo i uspavamo na rukama.
isto tako mora da radim nesto krivo kad on sam dode do videa, lampi,stepenica, cvica i prsticem ispred sebe govori "ne,ne" 

i koliko god da razmisljam ne mogu smatrati ostavljanje  male bebe kojoj je sve nepoznato i kojoj je jedino potrebno ljubav, njeznost, osjecaj sigurnosti i hrana da place i tako placuci zaspe  odgojom vec dresiranjem.

----------


## Sanja

> Ali, draze bi mi bilo reci, ja moram spavati, ne mogu vise i zato sam pustila dijete da place, a ne to zamatati u sarene omote discipline i odgoja i ucenja spavanja. Pa optuzivati majke koje se sa mnom ne slazu za nedisciplinu i neodgoj.


Ne mogu naci rijeci koje u dovoljnoj mjeri ilustriraju moje slaganje.

----------


## litala

moja mama ovako opisuje moje prve mjesece: "s mjesec-dva dana pocela si spavati cijelu noc. da, prvo si plakala, jedno par dana, ali brzo si naucila. i od onda - nikad problema s tobom."

znaci - ja sam tako odgojena/dresirana/istrenirana kakogod. pustena da placem i naucim. i naucila sam. 

naucila sam puno stvari tijekom odrastanja. a zadnja koju sam (nakon sto sam na samom pocetku s prvim djetetom cak i pokusala krenuti tim istim putem...) do kraja apsolvirala je - ako zelis dijete - voli ga. postuj ga. cijeni njegove potrebe i odgovaraj mu. ne napustaj ga. ne ostavljaj ga. ne celici svoje zivce i svoju tvrdocu na necem tako mekanom kao sto je djecji plac. 

nije lako biti roditelj. nije lako odgovoriti svaki put kad dijete trazi i biti mu uvijek na raspolaganju. i onaj koji kaze da je roditeljstvo lako i rjesava problem s nekoliko sati tvrdih usiju - taj se grdno vara. nije poanta tog spavanja/nespavanja tih 300tinjak (ili vise ili manje) nedovoljno prospavanih noci. odrazit ce se to na onih 50ak slijedecih godina. na odnos koji cemo imati s djetetom cijeli zivot. znam o cemu pricam ne iz nekih knjiga i teorija. znam iz svog zivota.

mene je mama izdresirala da ne moram vikati i traziti je jer me nece poslusati. i ja vec preko 30 godina nemam potrebu ista joj govoriti. eto, toliko sam dobro naucila lekciju.

i uzasavam se toga da se jednog dana moje dijete tako osjeti.

----------


## klmama

moja susjeda svom sinu, koji je velik kao karlo, ne dopušta da plače. ni kada padne, ni kad je ljut, ...-jer to dečki ne rade. ako ne prestane, dobije kaznu-najčešće batine.
i tako on mora zatomiti sve svoje osjećaje. od prije par mjeseci počeo je mucati. pa me pitala, što mislim od čega mu je to?
šta da joj kažem. za nju ionako nemam pojma, jer su moja djeca "cendrava".

----------


## anchie76

> moja mama ovako opisuje moje prve mjesece: "s mjesec-dva dana pocela si spavati cijelu noc. da, prvo si plakala, jedno par dana, ali brzo si naucila. i od onda - nikad problema s tobom."
> 
> znaci - ja sam tako odgojena/dresirana/istrenirana kakogod. pustena da placem i naucim. i naucila sam. 
> 
> naucila sam puno stvari tijekom odrastanja. a zadnja koju sam (nakon sto sam na samom pocetku s prvim djetetom cak i pokusala krenuti tim istim putem...) do kraja apsolvirala je - ako zelis dijete - voli ga. postuj ga. cijeni njegove potrebe i odgovaraj mu. ne napustaj ga. ne ostavljaj ga. ne celici svoje zivce i svoju tvrdocu na necem tako mekanom kao sto je djecji plac. 
> 
> nije lako biti roditelj. nije lako odgovoriti svaki put kad dijete trazi i biti mu uvijek na raspolaganju. i onaj koji kaze da je roditeljstvo lako i rjesava problem s nekoliko sati tvrdih usiju - taj se grdno vara. nije poanta tog spavanja/nespavanja tih 300tinjak (ili vise ili manje) nedovoljno prospavanih noci. odrazit ce se to na onih 50ak slijedecih godina. na odnos koji cemo imati s djetetom cijeli zivot. znam o cemu pricam ne iz nekih knjiga i teorija. znam iz svog zivota.
> 
> mene je mama izdresirala da ne moram vikati i traziti je jer me nece poslusati. i ja vec preko 30 godina nemam potrebu ista joj govoriti. eto, toliko sam dobro naucila lekciju.
> ...


Apsultna istina   :Love:    Primjera je svuda oko nas... Litala svaka cas na postu   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## klmama

litala se uvijek jako lijepo izrazi-onako baš iz srca mame  :Heart:  
da krivo ne shvatite moj gornji post-sad mi je sinulo-nisam za to da se bebe pusti plakati-ne daj bože. :shock: i ja skačem na brunino plakanje.
ali sam isto za to da se i velike pusti plakati  :Wink:  dok ih ne utješimo  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> litala se uvijek jako lijepo izrazi-onako baš iz srca mame  
> da krivo ne shvatite moj gornji post-sad mi je sinulo-nisam za to da se bebe pusti plakati-ne daj bože. :shock: i ja skačem na brunino plakanje.
> ali sam isto za to da se i velike pusti plakati  dok ih ne utješimo


Ta mama bi definitivno trebala procitati _Odrastanje Kaina_, mozda ipak ne - vjerojatno bi joj srce puklo od tuge kad bi neke stvari uvidjela   :Sad:

----------


## lalah

litala dal od novogodišnje depre ili šta mene si rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Wink:

----------


## seni

ne bih sada ponavljala ovo sto su cure do sada jako lijepo rekle. (maja ono o granicama je jako lijepo   :Kiss:   ja postavljam svoje granice i DIJETE postavlja svoje).

nadovezala bih se na ono da se dijete treba pustiti da se isplace  i rijesi frustracija, a ne da mi sprjecavamo plac.
u svom zivotu dijete ima toliko prilika da se isplace i kada bi htjeli plac ne bi mogli "sprijeciti".
kada se udari, posvada sa najboljom prijateljicom u vrticu, boli uho, ima los dan, ne prihvaca tvoje Ne za desert prije vecere, ili za kupovanje pete igracke u ducanu,....itd,itd.
vjeruj mi, tih situacija ima i vise nego dovoljno, mi ih ne trebamo sami stvarati.
ali je VELIKA razlika, da li place stojeci samo u kutu, osjecajuci da je napusteno ili place u zagrljaju mame, tate, bake ili neke druge bliske osobe.   :Love:  
onoliko koliko mi "odgajamo" nasu curu, toliko i ona "odgaja" nas. i jako smo joj zahvalni na tome.   :Wink:  

skacem na drugu temu u vezi spavanja. ja sam naime procitala doticnu knjigu (ako smijem biti zlocesta   :Razz:  , ocito jedna od rijetkih, pa bih bez zle namjere primjetila (topic je sad ionako otisao u drugom smjeru, vise u smislu globalnog odnosa prema djeci), da me je pomalo sokiralo da 70% posto onih koji na ovom i drugim topicima raspravljaju o doticnoj knjizi, nju nisu procitali :shock:   :Mad:  )

sve u svemu ona je bila jedna od 60tak knjiga vezanih na djecu koju sam procitala (da nadopunim svoje formalno obrazovanje   :Grin:   ).

knjige tipa "svaka zena", "svako djete" nisu bas moj prvi izbor, ali sam u "zaru" samoobrazovanja citala puno toga. 
(nama spavanje nije bilo problem. nekako se nakon prvog osrednje (pravu besanu noc nismo nikada imali   :Smile:   napornog perioda nekako samo od sebe sredilo.) 
ali sjecam se nekih stvari u toj knjizi (prvi dio u kome se objasnjavaju mehanizmi spavanja je u smislu informacija vrlo ok. savjeti o ritmu slicni onima iz "no cray.." knjige.)
kao na primjer da se metoda plakanja smije primjenjivati tek kod bebe od 7, 8 mjeseci i da su to uvijek krajnje mogucnosti (mislim da je sandraf napisala da je kod nje islo bez plakanja), da dijeca NE SMIJU dobiti osjecaj da su kaznjena i sl. (knjiga "svako dijete moze nauciti spavati, njemacko izdanje)

sto zapravo zelim reci? nemojmo zloupotrebljavati knjige, jer bez obzira sto ko od nas  misli o doticnoj metodi (ja bih da mi je trebalo sigurno nasla drugi nacin, ali to sam ja), knjiga nije pisana u smislu napada na djecu, pa netko tko misli da ce djeca apriori bez naseg "odgoja" postati razmazena derista (jedno ocito jako rasprostranjeno misljenje   :Mad:   koje nikad nisan razumjela) se ne treba  "skrivati" iza knjiga i strucnjaka.

djeca vole i trebaju autenticne roditelje, pa u tom smislu mi je logicnije reci: ja sam u komi, zivci su mi otisli, ne mogu vise bez spavanja (nismo svi po tom pitanju isti, neki mogu sa manje sna, neki ne) idemo naci neko rjesenje (mama spava po danu, tata nosi noci, baka skuha rucak ili bilo sto drugo), a ne OPTUZITI DJETE, u smislu da su djeca apriori male bestijice koje nemaju nista drugo na pameti nego nocu terorizirati svoje roditelje, pa ih onda treba otpocetka "disciplinirati"  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :shock:  

i mislim mml (oprosti mi na otvorenosti) mislim da tvoj post nema veze sa problemom spavanja, nego je izraz tvog stava da RODITELJ IMA PRAVO upravljanja licnoscu, osjecajima, mislima, zeljama i integritetom djeteta.
a ja mislim da NEMA.

----------


## sandraf

seni, imas malo postova, ali svaki ti je na mjestu! :D

----------


## Fidji

Maja, litala, seni...prekrasni su vam postovi.  :Heart:

----------


## lalah

a u duhu blagdana ne zaboravimo dr. Darka R.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  





> Poštovani,
> zanimame me Vaše mišljenje o metodi uspavljivanja opisanoj u knjizi "Svako dijete može naučiti spavati". Nisam (još) pročitala knjigu, niti primjenila metodu, ali to ide otprilike tako da se dijete pokuša naučiti samostalno zaspati tako da ga se pusti da plače uz povremeno javljanje roditelja (ali bez dizanja na ruke).
> Naime, imam zdravu i veselu curicu od 10 mjeseci koja navečer jednostavno ne želi zaspati (namjerno se razbuđuje). Procedura prije spavanja je uvijek ista: kupanje, večera, maženje, dojenje. No, kad počne padati u san, ona počne skakati, pljeskati, pričati...
> Imate li možda kakav savijet?
> Puno hvala!
> 
> 
> Odgovori na ovu poruku 
>  Re: problem sa spavanjem 
> ...

----------

Ja nisam pročitala knjigu, da se odmah ogradim, i nemam je namjeru pročitat  :Grin:  

Mi smo po ovom što je napisala seni i primijenili neke dijelove te solucije na Karlu - dobio je svoju sobu s nepunih 8 mjeseci jer je u jednom trenutku postalo jasno da ni ja ni MM ne funkcioniramo kao 'normalni' ljudi nakon noći s njim u našem krevetu. 

Prvo je funkcioniralo ko po šapgi, noćni podoji su bili kratki  i u snu, ali kad je ušao u fazu vrištanja jer neće dojit, neće se držat i neće spavat a umran je ko pseto...morali smo naći drugo rješenje. MM je vozač, od 6 ujutro je na nogama i MORA imat 6h neprekidanog mirnog sna, inače smo svi nagrabusili, ja mu prva ne bi dala da me vozi u stanju u kojem je bio.

S tim da naša metoda nije bila zatvori sva vrata i onda plače svatko u svojoj sobi, nego smo dobrih mjesec dana promatrali kako to funkcionira - i jednostavno zaključili da Karlo, iako ima svoj ritam, navečer pusti mozak na pašu i igra se do iznemoglosti. Ako ga pokušamo stavit u krevet ranije, plakat će i tri sata (bar mislim, jer bi ga otišli uzet ako bi se odužilo na više od 5min.) 

Ali ako ga pustimo da se igra do 9 navečer, možda malo kasnije, on će sam pokazat znakove da je umoran i da ne može više. U tom trenu bi ga premotali na brzinu, oboje ga odnijeli u sobu i pričali s njim koliko ga volimo i kako će ga noćas čuvat medo, zeko, prase, psić itd, kako ćemo mi biti u drugoj sobi ali da će sve biti u redu i kako je on mali i mora se naspavat da bi se sutra mogao igrati. Osim što je umoran, naši glasovi su ga dodatno smirili, i samo bi nas s osmijehom na licu gledao kako ga pokrivamo, mazimo i polako idemo van...

U trenu kad bi zatvorila vrata bi čula jedan ili dva 'kme', možda bi malo stenjao nekih 5min ali skroz tiho, i nakon toga tišina. Najčešće bi ga ujutro našla u istom položaju u kojem sam ga ostavila.

Postoji dječji plač i dječji PLAČ. Na onaj prvi, koji traje par minuta jer je umoran a još bi se igrao, ne reagiram jer znam da će se samo silom razbudit i onda će samo bit gore. Taj traje jako kratko. Ali onaj PLAČ, kad ja izađem iz sobe a on počne urlat iz petnih žila jer je napušten, sam i bijesan na svijet oko sebe zbog te nepravde reagiram u pravilu za manje od 5min jer i sama vidim da nema smisla natezat se s njim i plakat do ponoći a da on radi isto u drugoj sobi.

I ne mislim da on time manipulira sa mnom, mislim da je to sasvim normalno. Kad ima potrebu za snom, bude pretežno miran. Kad nema, onda mi da do znanja da sam pogriješila. I nikakve uvrede na nivou osnovne škole me neće pokolebat u tom znanju.

*mmmil*, kad već daješ preporuke s visoka, evo tebi jedna s mog stajališta - prestani se razbacivat svojim znanjem i poradi malo na onom o čemu nemaš pojma - komunikaciji s drugima koji ne dijele tvoje mišljenje i iskrene su do te mjere da ti neće povlađivat, ali će te pokušat ne uvrijedit (ne obaziri se pritom na stray i nemoj si je uzimat za primjer, ona je jednostavno takva kakva je, ali većina nas nismo bauci  :Grin:  ) Posebnu pozornost obrati na pravila netiquette-a koja možeš naći na većini pretraživača. Ja ih isto znam prekršit, ali rijetko uz tako malo provokacije kao što je iznošenje nečijeg mišljenja ili hvaljenje svojim 'genijalcem'. 

A ako se već ponosiš time što si pročitala hrpu knjiga o odgoju, pročitaj i neke od onih koje su ponuđene kao neka alternativa pa formiraj mišljenje i odluku na temelju više izvora, a ne samo jednog. 

Ja se isto ne slažem s nekim metodama odgoja na ovom forumu, a s nekima da, jedina knjiga o odgoju koju sam pročitala je vezana isključivo uz fizičke i razvojne promjene djeteta u prvoj godini koju smo prerasli, ali čisto sumnjam da ovdje ima puno ljudi koji bi zbog tog neslaganja i instinktivnog odgoja mog djeteta sad skočili da sam ja loša mama jer se ne slažem s njima 100% u svemu. Oni koji to misle mi ionako nisu bitni u životu. 

Bitan mi je moj sin i njegove potrebe, a kad me on zagrli i poljubi, i kad potrči u moj zagrlja ako fljosne i lupi se, ZNAM da radim kako treba. Djeca nisu psi koje možeš izdresirat, i SIGURNO se nakon nekog vremena 'krivog' odnosa prema njima, a vjeruj mi da ga itekako kuže, NEĆE poput psa 'nasmijat' i zamahnut repom osobi koja im je to napravila.

Sorry ako sam vas ugnjavila, ali mi je nekako puna kapa komentara na račun bilo kojeg aspekta na koji odgajam svoje dijete, trenutno ne odavde nego sa strane, pa sam se morala malo ispuhat a ovo mi je bio savršeni ventil...  :Grin:

----------

> Kad ima potrebu za snom, bude pretežno miran. Kad nema, onda mi da do znanja da sam pogriješila.


Ovo treba bit obrnuto, znači kad me ne treba neće me ni 'gnjavit plakanjem, a kad podbacim i ostavim ga a on je u krizi znat ću.

I ispričavam se na tipfelerima i neknjiževnom izražavanju u nekim dijelovima posta...ipak još nisam izašla iz srednje  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

> a u duhu blagdana ne zaboravimo dr. Darka R.    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Poštovani,
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ovo uvijek dobro dodje.
litala   :Love:  i mene si rasplakala

----------


## kloklo

Litala, imamo istu priču...potpisujem te potpuno i ne znam na kolko više načina ljudima treba objašnjavati da sva ta plakanja i uzaludna dozivanja ostavljaju dubok trag na dječjoj nježnoj duši, ružan trag koji će s godinama biti sve dublji i na kraju se rotitelji nađu u sto čuda kako to ne mogu ostvariti komunikaciju sa svojim djetetom, a uvjereni su da su mu sve pružili   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pcelica

Neki dan mi susjeda veli kako ona svoju curicu od 5 mj. pusti povremeno da otplače, ne na spavanju, već po danu. Veli: sita je, presvučena je, niš joj ne fali... Ja joj velim: pa možda joj je dosadno, a ona: pa nek se onda igra. Ja sam bila u šoku, i još uvijek sam. Mojoj mami je smješno šo se njezina odrasla kćerka krevelji i valja po podu. Meni to nije teško, nadam se da nikada neće ni biti!
Spavanje: Prva tri mjeseca - katastrofa. Po cijelu noć je znala biti na rukama. Navečer je imala grčeve, pa je nisam skidala s ruku 3-4 sata. A onda su se grčevi smirili i ona je sve bolje spavala. 
Uspavljivala sam je na sve moguće načine - na rukama, u kolicima, u krevetu. Nakraju je sama naučila zaspati. Djete jednostavno mora biti spremno!
Nama je pomoglo: ja bi je uspavljivala na rukama i kad je već skoro zaspala, stavljala bi je u krevetić. Kasnije je uživala biti u krevetiću, a ja bih joj na krevetić objesila hrpu igračaka.

----------


## seni

kloklo, pridruzujem se vasoj prici...

----------


## branka1

Ne stignem sad sve čitati, ali samo par crtica.

mmil



> JAna u zadnjih par dana ponovno počela vrištati i ne želi zaspati do dva sata


Ovo sve govori o tome koliko je ta metoda uspješna dugoročno. Pogotovo ako se dijete razboli




> dovoljno da vjerujem stručnjacima i ljudima koji su puno pametniji i iskusniji od mene.


Ponekad ti stručnjaci uošpće nemaju djecu. već su sve naučili iz knjiga. Imala sam takvo iskustvo. Pa onda ni ne mogu shvatiti sve 




[quote]Svi se mi rodimo kao "tabula rasa"


> Da, to je tipično uvjerenje za one koji misle drilati djecu, a ne dopustiti im da se slobodno razvijaju, prema svojim potrebama i u tome im nježno pomagati i usmjeravati ih s ljubavlju i pažnjom.


Vi mislite da je dobra mama ona koja dopušta djetetu da manipulira njome (jer priznajte ta najslađa stvorenja ponekad znaju biti manipulatori


> Sve ovisi kako gledaš na stvari. Ja svoje dijete nikad ne shvaćam kao manipulatora. Da, možda je naviknuta da ću dotrčati čim pisne, ali nadam se da će se to sve jednog dana isplatiti u smislu kvalitete našeg odnosa. I, zapravo, kad god trčim k njoj na prvi jecaj i vadim cicu čim kaže - mama, tita, tita - uvijek mislim da je to zalog za odnos pun povjerenja i ljubavi u budućnosti i za cijeli život.


da mi nismo nikakvi sadisti već ljudi koji su željeli dijete i koji su najprije sredili svoj život, završili škole, napravili karijeru, iživjeli se, i sada su spremni posvetiti se odgoju svoga djeteta


> Zašto misliš da su ovdje drukčiji ljudi? Ja mislim baš suprotno - kad se "iživiš", završiš škole, napraviš karijeru ili što god već misliš da je potrebno, drugim riječima - ispuniš se na taj načim - onda si valjda i dovoljno zreo i nije ti teško skroz se posvetiti tom svom malom stvorenjcu, a ne ga pustiti da se dere u sobi. Ja gledam upravo suprotbno na to, mislim da bi se tako mogle ponašati baš one mame koje se nisu iživjele i ispunile se na način o kojem ti govoriš, već su još uvijek pue frustracija.
> Ispričavam se, mmmil, ako sam te uvrijedila ili bilo koga drugog, ali i nas se ovdje vrijeđa pa se mora i braniti i odgovoriti.

----------


## branka1

Ajme, drugi dio posta mi je ispao obratno, ali shvatit ćete

----------


## sani ri

postujte tudje misljenje i budite tolerantni

htjela bih samo dodati da imam dvoje djece od kojih je prvo bilo grozno za spavanje - budjenje milion puta po noci, budjenje s placem... tek sa dvije i pol godine je "poceo" spavati po noci sto je znacilo da se budio samo jednom-dvaput.
A drugo? S mjesec dana je pocela spavati od 9 do 6, pa onda papanje i nastavak spavanja od 10. A kad se probodi ujutro u 6 ne place nego prica i stenje, a rijetko place
zelim samo reci da su djeca razlicita i da ih treba postovati od rodjenja.

----------


## Lilly

O kako mrzim kad se za djecu kaze da manipuliraju :Idea: .... (trenutno  :Wink: ) se ne mogu sjetiti ni jedne druge stvari od koje mi tlak u sekundi skoci da me pocne gusiti i da bih vristala na (obicno) mame koje mi prosipaju takve bisere.

Po mom cvrstom uvjerenju djeca se nauce manipulirati onda kada na svoj fini djeciji nacin ne mogu postici ono sto im treba. Jedna beba manipulira kada u tri po noci iz svog krevetica doziva i trazi grozdica, mlijeka, kruha,... a zapravo sve sto zeli je blizina roditelja. A posto je vec puno puta odbijena naucila je traziti nesto drugo samo da bi dobila tu blizinu...

*&^%*&@$(@)(_)%$W@&^#!%!  :Sad:

----------

> postujte tudje misljenje i budite tolerantni


Ja poštujem tuđa mišljenja dokle god drugi poštuju moje.

Ako mislim da nešto po mome nije u redu, to ću i napisati/reći, ovisno o mediju. Pokušat ću na neki način suvislo objasnit zašto mislim tako kako mislim, i još uvijek ću toj osobi dat prostor da sama odlučuje, jer je njeno dijete njeno dijete, i ja tu ne mogu ništa.

Ali onog trena kad netko počne vrijeđati mene, moje mišljenje o bilo čemu i moje odgojne metode, gubim i najmanju mrvicu tolerancije prema njihovim ispadima.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Jedna beba manipulira kada u tri po noci iz svog krevetica doziva i trazi grozdica, mlijeka, kruha,... a zapravo sve sto zeli je blizina roditelja. A posto je vec puno puta odbijena naucila je traziti nesto drugo samo da bi dobila tu blizinu...


jadničak mali   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sani ri

> Ja poštujem tuđa mišljenja dokle god drugi poštuju moje.
> 
> Ako mislim da nešto po mome nije u redu, to ću i napisati/reći, ovisno o mediju. Pokušat ću na neki način suvislo objasnit zašto mislim tako kako mislim, i još uvijek ću toj osobi dat prostor da sama odlučuje, jer je njeno dijete njeno dijete, i ja tu ne mogu ništa.
> 
> Ali onog trena kad netko počne vrijeđati mene, moje mišljenje o bilo čemu i moje odgojne metode, gubim i najmanju mrvicu tolerancije prema njihovim ispadima.


Nevjerovatno je da sam u svemu drugom tolerantna, ali kad se spomene odgoj, ista sam kao ti.
ali, trudim se...

----------

